# Auto open Android APP



## BroBQ (Jul 26, 2019)

Anyone know of an Android APP that will allow me to open a specific APP when I power on the device?

For example, I want to use my Galaxy Note 5 as a MP3 player and want to start Poweramp when I power on the device. 

I've done some searching and a little research but don't see much about this. 

Thanks.


----------

